# Was this a panic attack?



## runner92 (Jan 17, 2012)

I was taking a practical exam about a month ago. I have social anxiety disorder. The practical exam was an oral exam where I had to sit in a room with someone and answer his questions verbally. I did not pass it and had a feeling I wasn't going to half way through. In the middle of the exam when it wasn't going that well, I just felt like crying because it wasn't going that well. Then when he told me I failed, I started hyperventilating. I tried my best to hold it in. I just couldn't control my hyperventilation and crying. After we finished finalizing paperwork, I just ran to the bathroom and just hyperventilated in the stall for about 15 minutes. I cried a little bit but it was mostly just hyperventilating. If it was a panic attack, it was because of all the people that went out of their way to get me scheduled for it and the money my parents spent for me to take it. So I felt like a disappointment for not passing it. Anxiety medication is not allowed for this career path I am taking and in general it's not allowed. How can I prevent something like this happening again? I think this is the first time in a year in a half since I've had an experience like this but the other time, was my first.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

It sounds like one...? I'm no expert given apparently I've had them for years and it took a psychiatrist recently to point out, "Uh, you clearly have panic disorder." Oops. 

I don't mean to be nosy but which career won't allow you to take medication. I wonder if perhaps you can take some time to get a therapist, recover, and go at it again much stronger?


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

There are a few breathing exercises that are recommended for dealing with hyperventilating, like taking two quick breaths in then two out for 20 or so seconds and according to wikipedia:

One such breathing exercise is a 5-2-5 count. Using the stomach (or diaphragm) - and not the chest - you inhale (feel your stomach come out, as opposed to your chest expanding) for 5 seconds. As you reach the maximal point at inhalation, hold your breath for 2 seconds. Then slowly exhale, over 5 seconds. Repeat this cycle twice, and then breath 'normally' for 5 cycles (1 cycle = 1 inhale + 1 exhale). The point is to focus on the breathing, and relax the heart-rate.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I have no clue really. I had this happen to me on my first day of college. I couldnt get out of the car because I couldnt stop hyperventilating. My mom said it is a panic attack. But I really dont know.


----------



## runner92 (Jan 17, 2012)

seafolly said:


> It sounds like one...? I'm no expert given apparently I've had them for years and it took a psychiatrist recently to point out, "Uh, you clearly have panic disorder." Oops.
> 
> I don't mean to be nosy but which career won't allow you to take medication. I wonder if perhaps you can take some time to get a therapist, recover, and go at it again much stronger?


I'll give you a hint. But there's a certain U.S. government agency that I receive a medical certificate and it has 3 letters in its name which is an abbreviation and my career makes my partner and me responsible for the lives of hundreds of people. So to me it seems "this agency" would rather have an employee not seek help for an anxiety disorder and not risk losing his medical certificate and wasting the thousands of dollars it took to get enough training to make it into this career field. Instead of being put on medication and having it under control. That's my opinion but they're crazy about medicines and they should be. But it's a gray area. I disagree because of my situation but they're right in a way. I hope this gave you a hint. My anxiety's gonna go crazy if I just said what my job is.


----------



## stargazer8 (Jun 6, 2008)

I've had panic attacks before and this does sound like one...did you feel your heart racing too?

Breathing exercises are a good idea.

Maybe for preventing this from happening again, you might want to try imagining yourself in similar situations. Try to visualize events that would cause a panic attack and work on your breathing with that mental image. Really make that mental formation and let it feel real and then practice your breathing to tame that feeling of panic.


----------

